# Eclipse ea2212 AMP



## qikocb7 (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone still have an old eclipse ea2212? Just need a photo of a part number.

I picked one up at the flea market but discovered parts were removed from the board. 

Stuck on one last piece, capacitor at section C627. I know its a black capacitor but not sure if is 10uf or 4.7uf or 25uf

Thx.


----------

